# ZENITH WIRE WHELLS MADE IN L.A. COUNTY



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

HERE THIS IS FOR THE NONE BELIEVERS ......IM TIRED OF THESE FOOLS TALKING ABOUT THEY MAKE ZENITH WE HAVE GONE OVER THIS TIME AND TIME AGAIN
ZENITH WAS BOUGHT FARE AND SQUARE FROM JIM CRAIG "RIP" IN 2000 BY RAY FROM ROADSTER, IN RETURN RAY LET JIM AND CHARLIE CONTINUE TO SELL WHEELS UNTIL JIM PASSED THEN CHARLIE ASKED IF HE COULD CONTINUE TO SELL THE WHEELS AS WELL . BUT HE SHOULDNT CLAIM TO MAKE THE WHEELS THAT RAY WAS MAKING ,I MYSELF HAVE SHIPPED A NUMBER OF WHEELS TO CHARLIE AND PROVED SO IN THE INVOICE VIDEO , SO PLEASE STOP CLAIMING TO MAKE A WHEEL YOU ARE NOT , AND CONCENTRATE ON YOUR OWN WHEEL AND STOP USING THE "WE USED TO BE ZENITH " TO SELL WHEELS 

IN DEC 2006 I TOOK OVER THE ZENITH LINE ,AND DID EVERYTHING TO BRING SOME LIFE BACK TO THE WHEEL ..AGAIN THE WHEEL HAS ALLWAYS BEEN POPULAR BUT I ADDED THE EXTRA TOUCH JUST FOR US DIE HARD LOWRIDERS
AND I DONT DO THIS JUST FOR THE MONEY "LOOK AT ALL THE WHEELS IVE SPONSERED" I DO IT BECAUSE IM A RIDER NOT A SALESMAN  
HERE ARE SOME VDEO CLIPS AND PICS FOR YALL HOPE YOU ENJOY


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

HAHAHAHAHHA AND WE DONT MAKE THE WHEELS ............RIGHT


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Mar 12 2008, 05:16 PM~10153736
> *HAHAHAHAHHA AND WE DONT MAKE THE WHEELS ............RIGHT
> *


when does that episode air ?


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

GET IT RIGHT , FRANK G 95/98 OWN IT AND THE LOST IT TO BRUCE S. ( BANKREPPO) WHO THEN GAVE IT TO RAY...............


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

Musta been hard to keep your hands off that big butt of Vida's! :biggrin:
BUSTED!


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

SHOW PICS OF THE RIM THERE BUILDING


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Mar 12 2008, 06:43 PM~10153905
> *GET IT RIGHT  , FRANK G  95/98 OWN  IT  AND THE LOST IT TO BRUCE S. ( BANKREPPO)  WHO THEN  GAVE IT TO RAY...............
> *


GREAT IM TALKING FROM 2000 AND UP AND YOU KNOW IM RIGHT


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

Cool, I can't wait to see it. Congrats JD


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Cool shit JD I Vida really as annoying in person as she is on that show?


----------



## scrapping_mazda_mini (Nov 15, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## 84Homies (Apr 9, 2005)

Bought my cross lace Zenith's straight from Ray back in 2002. Sold me them for $960.00 including 2 sets of knock-offs. Could not ask for a better deal or better individual.


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

THANKS FOR ALL THE PROPS FELLAS


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Mar 12 2008, 07:30 PM~10154862
> *THANKS FOR ALL THE PROPS FELLAS
> *


you are one of my new idols homie :worship: 

damn i wish i coulda been there for it..


----------



## luxurylows (Nov 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Mar 12 2008, 06:47 PM~10153940
> *Musta been hard to keep your hands off that big butt of Vida's! :biggrin:
> BUSTED!
> 
> ...


Got ass for days put a week on it...NICE...


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Mar 12 2008, 06:50 PM~10154496
> *GREAT IM TALKING FROM 2000 AND UP AND YOU KNOW IM RIGHT
> *


no still got it wrong???/ what ever....cookie


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Mar 12 2008, 08:22 PM~10155339
> *
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Mar 12 2008, 08:35 PM~10155490
> *
> 
> 
> ...


killer pic bro....   :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Mar 12 2008, 09:05 PM~10155879
> *CAN YOU EVER GIVE CREDIT WERE CREDIT IS DO......WE CALL IT KARMA HOMIE
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

CURRENT


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

KARMA


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Mar 12 2008, 05:47 PM~10153940
> *Musta been hard to keep your hands off that big butt of Vida's! :biggrin:
> BUSTED!
> 
> ...


i want that on my face :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

NICE TALKIN WITH YOU KEITH


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Cool pics and vids!!!


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Mar 12 2008, 08:25 PM~10155359
> *
> 
> 
> ...



*Your shop looks great!! I can't wait to pop in there when I hit LA this summer.*


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by The BIG M Biker_@Mar 13 2008, 03:21 AM~10157560
> *Your shop looks great!! I can't wait to pop in there when I hit LA this summer.
> *



I know where those green ones are headed...nice shop... :biggrin:


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

first ''livin tha low life' now this. congrats man.......lowriders gone hollywood....... 
oh and yeah I want vida to sit on my face too.


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

so was vida asking about me?


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Mar 12 2008, 05:03 PM~10153638
> *
> *


*LOOKING REAL NICE !! * :biggrin:


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

I would love to be that Zenith 5th wheel Booty Kit!!!!!


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by M.Fuentes_@Mar 13 2008, 01:48 PM~10159344
> *I know where those green ones are headed...nice shop... :biggrin:
> *



Shhhhh........................


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Mar 13 2008, 10:49 PM~10164113
> *Shhhhh........................
> *


yeah shhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fool2_@Mar 13 2008, 04:00 PM~10160712
> *so was vida asking about me?
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Mar 12 2008, 05:47 PM~10153940
> *Musta been hard to keep your hands off that big butt of Vida's! :biggrin:
> BUSTED!
> 
> ...


*SWITCHMAN WHAT YOU THINKING ABOUT ?? * :biggrin:


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

Did Pooh fuk....I hope she ain't let Pooh fuk...... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Mar 12 2008, 06:47 PM~10153940
> *Musta been hard to keep your hands off that big butt of Vida's! :biggrin:
> BUSTED!
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Mar 14 2008, 01:29 PM~10168154
> *SWITCHMAN WHAT YOU THINKING ABOUT ??   :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

i woulda grabbed those nalgas


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)




----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:0


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

WHEELS GOING TO JAPAN</span>


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Apr 14 2008, 07:16 PM~10416580
> *WHEELS GOING TO JAPAN</span>
> 
> 
> ...


*NEW KNOCK- OFFS LOOK GOOD !!*


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

Nice


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Apr 14 2008, 07:16 PM~10416580
> *WHEELS GOING TO WASHINGTON :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Apr 13 2008, 10:39 PM~10409584
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damm


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

ttt


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT FOR REAL ZENITHS I WENT FOR BROKE TO KEEP THE NAME ALIVE


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

$15 SHIPPED US $20 SHIPPED CANADA
LIMITED QUANITY


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

BUMP


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> YEAH THATS ME AND THE CREW AT RAYS ONLD BUILDING PUTTING IT DOWN


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

HERE THIS IS FOR THE NONE BELIEVERS ......IM TIRED OF THESE FOOLS TALKING ABOUT THEY MAKE ZENITH WE HAVE GONE OVER THIS TIME AND TIME AGAIN
ZENITH WAS BOUGHT FARE AND SQUARE FROM JIM CRAIG "RIP" IN 2000 BY RAY FROM ROADSTER, IN RETURN RAY LET JIM AND CHARLIE CONTINUE TO SELL WHEELS UNTIL JIM PASSED THEN CHARLIE ASKED IF HE COULD CONTINUE TO SELL THE WHEELS AS WELL . BUT HE SHOULDNT CLAIM TO MAKE THE WHEELS THAT RAY WAS MAKING ,I MYSELF HAVE SHIPPED A NUMBER OF WHEELS TO CHARLIE AND PROVED SO IN THE INVOICE VIDEO , SO PLEASE STOP CLAIMING TO MAKE A WHEEL YOU ARE NOT , AND CONCENTRATE ON YOUR OWN WHEEL AND STOP USING THE "WE USED TO BE ZENITH " TO SELL WHEELS 

IN DEC 2006 I TOOK OVER THE ZENITH LINE ,AND DID EVERYTHING TO BRING SOME LIFE BACK TO THE WHEEL ..AGAIN THE WHEEL HAS ALLWAYS BEEN POPULAR BUT I ADDED THE EXTRA TOUCH JUST FOR US DIE HARD LOWRIDERS
AND I DONT DO THIS JUST FOR THE MONEY "LOOK AT ALL THE WHEELS IVE SPONSERED" I DO IT BECAUSE IM A RIDER NOT A SALESMAN 
HERE ARE SOME VDEO CLIPS AND PICS FOR YALL HOPE YOU ENJOY


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------

